# Running Bobcats



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Is it legal to run bobcats with hounds in the bobcat unit E as long as there were no guns involved? Just running them for training purposes.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lucky Dog said:


> Is it legal to run bobcats with hounds in the bobcat unit E as long as there were no guns involved? Just running them for training purposes.


No

Unit E is not open for the taking of bobcat so you cannot run dogs on them in that unit.


*
14.5 Dog training, unlawful acts. 
(3) It shall be unlawful to dog train on bear or bobcat in an area where the state has not established an open season for those species at some time during the license year. 


*


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you.

Where did you find that?


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lucky Dog said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Where did you find that?


Link to the Wildlife Conservation Order:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141-120756--,00.html

Link to the dog training part of the WCO:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterXIV_128653_7.pdf


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you.


----------

